# Anyone ever hear of "Scalibor" flea and tick collar?



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I was given a free flea and tick collar with my Revolution yesterday. It is called Scalibor ... lasts for 6 months and is waterproof. I am afraid to use it. The warnings sound like it is a very toxic collar. I am afraid the way the dogs play ... if they get it in their mouth ... I will need to call the poison control center!

It states that if you get it on your clothing ... to remove the clothing and if you get it on your skin to immediately rinse your skin for 15 - 20 minutes and call a poison control center for treatment or advice. :/

Active ingredient : Deltamethrin


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Not something I'd use. I hate that I use Advantix at times and we put it on and make the dogs go to their crates for awhile so they can't get to each other. Just in case. Never heard of this collar either


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Very strong chemical in collar and their have been many reported bad reactions in dogs.
This product is new to the US . but not a new product.

http://www.ngap.org/scalibor-collar-reaction-y558.html

oldhounddog


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have tried it and it´s not something I´d recomend for an "inside" dog (or any dog for that matter).Those collars *STINK*,and not only for a short while either.I had to wash my hands every time I petted my dogs whilst using that collar,and I didnt really want it anywhere near my kids either.I took it off after a week because I couldent stand the smell and because my vet told me that they´re not safe either.The clip isnt very strong and they can remove it just by constant scratching.If they chew through it and swallow a peice (it can and does happen) you can poison your dog.

I also recomend Advantix.It covers ticks fleas and mosquitoes (repels all 3) for a month at a time,and for 25€ (have no idea what it costs anywhere else) you get 3 to 4 tubes in a box (depending on the size of the dog you´re buying it for).That´s a *very* reasonable price for 3 to 4 months of protection  It doesnt smell and it´s completely safe once it dries (5 minutes).


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone ... Just what I feared. I am not going to use it. I wonder if I should take it back to the vets or dispose of the thing?

Wonder what the better of the two evils would be?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

oldhounddog said:


> Very strong chemical in collar and their have been many reported bad reactions in dogs.
> This product is new to the US . but not a new product.
> 
> http://www.ngap.org/scalibor-collar-reaction-y558.html
> ...


Thank you for this link.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> I wonder if I should take it back to the vets or dispose of the thing?


I got mine free with a bottle of frontline,and being as you also got it free with another product,I´d just dispose of it.That´s what I did anyway.
I´ve noticed that Scalibor usually comes free with something else ALOT now,and that doesnt say much about it if you ask me.If they have to give it away to get people to try it,then it´s obviosuly not good


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

You are welcome , Abbylynn

When these collars first started to show up in the US many Vets had no idea of the danger that was common knowledge over the pond.

Now many Vets will not sell them and others just do not know.

Glad you posted before trying the collar.

Best , oldhounddog


----------

